

Facebook pong easter egg - kamakazizuru
http://28.12.channel.facebook.com/pong

======
kamakazizuru
and if you do this: <http://28.12.channel.facebook.com/p>

yet more strangeness.

direct link to the first: <http://28.12.channel.facebook.com/pong>

you can change the first 2 numbers to almost anything and it owrks... i just
picked my birthdate ;)

------
antipax
To be fair, not really an easter egg.

~~~
kamakazizuru
for lack of a better name... in any case - Im just curious to understand why
it happens

